# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  February 2019 Challenge: Kanoba

## J.Edward

I'm teamed up with Thomas on this challenge. Love this challenge.  :Smile: 
He wanted me to do a J.Edward-Harlasea sort of version of his Kanoba region.
[I'm assuming this is allowed, if not... let me know right away, Diamond.]

I started out with the old paper.
I sketched that and some other bits and combined them in PS.
Now I'm working on the lay of the land.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Diamond

I don't see why it wouldn't be allowed.   :Question: 

And this should be....   

EPIC.

----------


## Voolf

> And this should be....   
> 
> EPIC.


All i want to say is AGREE!

----------


## ladiestorm

OOH, I am looking forward to seeing this one!  I always love your maps, J.Edward!!!

----------


## Domino44

This whole challenge is going to be Epic!

It looks really cool so far, it is always a pleasure watching one of your maps form!

----------


## Kellerica

EPIC
is clearly the word of the day, and it is certainly accurate!

----------


## J.Edward

I hope I can live *UP* to all that huge text :p



> I don't see why it wouldn't be allowed.  
> 
> And this should be....   
> 
> EPIC.


I hope it will be good. I'm shooting for good.  :Wink: 



> All i want to say is AGREE!


Hehe, thanks Voolf. 



> OOH, I am looking forward to seeing this one!  I always love your maps, J.Edward!!!


Thanks Storm, and good to see you around.  :Wink: 



> This whole challenge is going to be Epic!
> 
> It looks really cool so far, it is always a pleasure watching one of your maps form!


Thanks Domino  :Smile:  This is gonna be a great challenge. 
I'm glad so many are here and joining in on this one. It's great already.  :Very Happy: 



> EPIC
> is clearly the word of the day, and it is certainly accurate!


Well, let's hope I can live up to such tall letters.

Here's an update. But, I just got new client emails that may cut into my map time.  :Confused: 
I'm liking this so far. The paper really worked well. 
[I love that wip tag button]
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Kellerica

Damn, that looks sweet. You're killing those rivers, I love it!

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm gonna avoid the big letters... but well, Thomas, you lucky guy  :Wink:   :Very Happy: !!!
It's just so great already. You & Diamond are moving fast.

----------


## ThomasR

I'm very busy these days (a move is coming my way and lots of stuff to do) but I gotta say I'm overwhelmed by how good it is. I can totally see MY land (I play there with my friends !) but it's like it's real all of a sudden ! I hope I'm gonna be able to tackle mine soon (John asked me to map the capital city of the March, he's so cool  :Very Happy: ). Awesome job is all I gotta say !

----------


## Domino44

*Looks at map... starts to drool a little...* It's okay nobody saw.  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

Thomas, you lucky bastard.... you got a free commission from J.E. 
How awesome is that  :Very Happy:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

> *Looks at map... starts to drool a little...* It's okay nobody saw.


* Doesn't care if anyone sees me drooling, is just careful not to drool ON the map*

----------


## J.Edward

> Damn, that looks sweet. You're killing those rivers, I love it!


Thanks Kell  :Smile: 
Rivers were always something that I was good at. 
I had to train for other parts, like mountains.



> I'm gonna avoid the big letters... but well, Thomas, you lucky guy  !!!
> It's just so great already. You & Diamond are moving fast.


I think D and I are pretty sure we are not gonna have as much time later.
So we're rushing against the clock. I know I am, at least.



> I'm very busy these days (a move is coming my way and lots of stuff to do) but I gotta say I'm overwhelmed by how good it is. I can totally see MY land (I play there with my friends !) but it's like it's real all of a sudden ! I hope I'm gonna be able to tackle mine soon (John asked me to map the capital city of the March, he's so cool ). Awesome job is all I gotta say !


I'm taking this commission as seriously as I do all my other ones.  :Razz: 
I want my clients to love the result.



> *Looks at map... starts to drool a little...* It's okay nobody saw.


I think this one will have it's moments.
Like when the shadows start.. that will be a good one.



> Thomas, you lucky bastard.... you got a free commission from J.E. 
> How awesome is that


Hehe, well, true, but he doesn't get free commercial use. ;P



> * Doesn't care if anyone sees me drooling, is just careful not to drool ON the map*


hehe, this next update might be even more interesting.  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

I'm doing the wip update in a separate post so it's easier to share on social media.  :Wink: 
I had several update pics, but they need resizing and it's nearly 2am here and I need to go to bed.
So just the most current update for now. Yawns.
This is going to be a cool map. I'm really getting into parts of this.  :Smile: 
I think it's because it's so local. There's a grid that you can't really see, cus it's so faint.
But this is much closer in that most maps I do, so I can show more terrain features.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Voolf

That is it, I am out. All of that line work in one day... damn you and you metal music that give you strength to do these wonders....  :Razz:

----------


## ThomasR

I guess my players won’t want to play with my version anymore �� I cannot wait to see the volcanoes ! Dunno if the personnal part of this rings in me but, while you know I love your work, I think this one is a step higher. Or maybe it’s just seeing it develop.

----------


## Kellerica

I'm with V. I hate you so much right now.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Diamond

It's so funny to me when the people that automatically think they're out after seeing a good map are as good as that person themselves.  coughKellcoughcoughVoolf

But yeah.  This is pure awesome, J.  I can't wait to see you lay some color in this bad boy.

----------


## ladiestorm

hey, with all of you in this challenge, I knew I didn't stand a chance, anyway! lol  At the same time, you all inspire me to step up, which helps me get better, and that's why I'm here!

J.Edward, your work is fantastic as always, and I especially love the blue palette you are workig with!

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Great work! Lovely to see that style of yours... Yum.

----------


## Naima

> I'm doing the wip update in a separate post so it's easier to share on social media. 
> I had several update pics, but they need resizing and it's nearly 2am here and I need to go to bed.
> So just the most current update for now. Yawns.
> This is going to be a cool map. I'm really getting into parts of this. 
> I think it's because it's so local. There's a grid that you can't really see, cus it's so faint.
> But this is much closer in that most maps I do, so I can show more terrain features.
> 
> ### Latest WIP ###
> Attachment 113180


Haa so beautifull , love the mountains and the river traits ... 
What font is the one of the Title ? or you created it by yourself? Looks very nice  :Smile: .

----------


## J.Edward

> That is it, I am out. All of that line work in one day... damn you and you metal music that give you strength to do these wonders....


Oddly, this work was done sitting around listening to Neil Gaiman talking about writing.
I just spent a really long time on it. And it did go faster than I expected.
I thought it would take several days.



> I guess my players won’t want to play with my version anymore �� I cannot wait to see the volcanoes ! Dunno if the personnal part of this rings in me but, while you know I love your work, I think this one is a step higher. Or maybe it’s just seeing it develop.


Now it feels like a real commission.... I'm sitting here like.. what volcanoes?
Now I have to redraw stuff.  :Confused: 



> I'm with V. I hate you so much right now.


Not really sure how to respond there..



> It's so funny to me when the people that automatically think they're out after seeing a good map are as good as that person themselves.  coughKellcoughcoughVoolf
> 
> But yeah.  This is pure awesome, J.  I can't wait to see you lay some color in this bad boy.


People have this idea that I always win, and I don't.
And there are a lot of other awesome mappers in this thing.
They will have the advantage of seeing what is done early, and knowing what they are up against.
If that's what the angle is. 

I'm just glad to be in a big challenge with a bunch of other mapmakers.



> hey, with all of you in this challenge, I knew I didn't stand a chance, anyway! lol  At the same time, you all inspire me to step up, which helps me get better, and that's why I'm here!
> 
> J.Edward, your work is fantastic as always, and I especially love the blue palette you are workig with!


Thanks Storm.  :Smile:  The blue will probably change some, as Thomas wanted a Harlasea thing..
I'm assuming he wanted stronger, bolder colors.
If people notice on my wip threads, I have this tendency to start with a similar blue for some reason.
It's not intentional. It just happens. I always go with a lighter blue. This one is done over a canvas layer,
so it's set to multiply, which maybe makes it a bit darker than my usual starting blue color.



> Great work! Lovely to see that style of yours... Yum.


Thanks MMM  :Smile: 



> Haa so beautifull , love the mountains and the river traits ... 
> What font is the one of the Title ? or you created it by yourself? Looks very nice .


Thanks Naima  :Smile: 
It's just a hand drawn title for Kanoba.
The 'La Marche de' part is done with Baldur font.
There's some line work over top as well, which needs a bit of contrast, it seems.

----------


## Kellerica

Oh, and I forgot to mention: kick-ass typography on the map title! Looks fantastic!

----------


## ThomasR

I remember when you drew Harlasea being, first, demotivated, then pouring more than 90 hours of work in my Desert Hound piece and I finished fifth behind you heavy hitters and that’s all because your awesome maps gave me the push I needed to go above and beyond. And, to be fair, the volcanoes are on the first sketch

----------


## Bogie

Great map John, looks wonderful.  

I did see one problem though, in the upper middle, where the crease has created some holes in the paper, 
all the water in that little lake it touches is going to drain right out of the paper.   :Wink:

----------


## Onirian

Your map is just... Awesome. Seriously. Did you sleep sometimes ? I didn't still find time to open my photoshop and you did.... This. Look at this mountains ? Awesome.

----------


## Voolf

> Oddly, this work was done sitting around listening to Neil Gaiman talking about writing.
> I just spent a really long time on it. And it did go faster than I expected.
> I thought it would take several days.


Oh, Gaiman! I haven't read anything from him for a long time. Last book i had, American Gods was quite good.




> It's so funny to me when the people that automatically think they're out after seeing a good map are as good as that person themselves. coughKellcoughcoughVoolf


Well thank you. It's the urge and zeal to pursue for more and better things. Everyone's ability is different. I may be perceived as one of the best, but from my perspective i see better from others. I bet J.E. also has that feeling sometimes.




> People have this idea that I always win, and I don't.
> And there are a lot of other awesome mappers in this thing.
> They will have the advantage of seeing what is done early, and knowing what they are up against.
> If that's what the angle is.


You know i was joking, right?  :Very Happy:  Kell most likely too  :Razz: 
Btw. Not always, but often and it is deserved. You are that good.
I knew what people will take part in this challange and i know my chances are not so great competing with so many great artists here. Anyway, i am taking this challange because it's fun. If i can make it in time, that's a win for me  :Very Happy: 




> Did you sleep sometimes ?


He doesn't. He is a robot  :Razz:

----------


## J.Edward

> Oh, and I forgot to mention: kick-ass typography on the map title! Looks fantastic!


That's often one of my favorite parts to do.  :Smile: 
There are times that I want to start making fonts... then I think better of it.



> I remember when you drew Harlasea being, first, demotivated, then pouring more than 90 hours of work in my Desert Hound piece and I finished fifth behind you heavy hitters and that’s all because your awesome maps gave me the push I needed to go above and beyond. And, to be fair, the volcanoes are on the first sketch ��


With challenges, I always try hard not to think about the competition.
Doesn't always work, but I try to just focus on what I'm doing.
I was looking at the very first pics from your thread... and those don't show volcanoes. ;P
It's all good. They got edited and are in there now. 



> Great map John, looks wonderful.  
> 
> I did see one problem though, in the upper middle, where the crease has created some holes in the paper, 
> all the water in that little lake it touches is going to drain right out of the paper.


You had me so worried there. I'm all like - oh no.. what did I miss
Hehe, thanks Bogie  :Very Happy: 



> Your map is just... Awesome. Seriously. Did you sleep sometimes ? I didn't still find time to open my photoshop and you did.... This. Look at this mountains ? Awesome.


Thanks Oni  :Very Happy:  
I work fast for various reasons.
One, because I may not have time later
two, i can lose motivation sometimes, so finishing big pieces faster helps me to finish them at all.
three, sometimes I just work fast.



> Oh, Gaiman! I haven't read anything from him for a long time. Last book i had, American Gods was quite good.
> 
> I bet J.E. also has that feeling sometimes.
> 
> You know i was joking, right?  Kell most likely too 
> Btw. Not always, but often and it is deserved. You are that good.
> I knew what people will take part in this challange and i know my chances are not so great competing with so many great artists here. 
> Anyway, i am taking this challange because it's fun. If i can make it in time, that's a win for me 
> 
> He doesn't. He is a robot


Yes, yes, I know. I just sometimes feel like I shouldn't enter the challenges anymore.
I don't like to see people stop just because I'm involved. Or say they will.
I'm just a guild member, like everyone else. Better in some things, not in others.
I just like being involved in the community.  :Smile: 

I have to say, I'm lucky. My challenge was not so hard.
Some of the challenge briefs I've read ...  :Surprised:

----------


## J.Edward

I managed to finish the line work and edits and move into the color yesterday.
I go up and down with pieces, where I'm like.. this is cool. Then this is blah and mundane.
I suspect it is fairly common. I'm in the blah mundane mode atm.
But I know it will change as I get more color in there.

line work done...


then the update with color started...
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

This is already stunning!!! Man, when you're onto something, that's very impressive - and I'm repeating myself fast!

----------


## ladiestorm

J.Edward, you are starting to make me feel like a slacker.  But what you have so far, is beautiful.  I like the soft coloring of it, and the parchment feel.  This map is going to be one for the books.  I'm looking forward to seeing more!

----------


## Adfor

> I managed to finish the line work and edits and move into the color yesterday.
> I go up and down with pieces, where I'm like.. this is cool. Then this is blah and mundane.
> I suspect it is fairly common. I'm in the blah mundane mode atm.
> But I know it will change as I get more color in there.


I find this comical, you have so much brilliant detail jam packed in this piece, and refer to the progress as "mundane", HA!  I don't know if I have enough words to express how much I admire your style, J.E.

----------


## Domino44

The amount of detail you get done so fast is amazing! I love your color choices so far!

----------


## Diamond

This is < expletive deleted > AWESOME, man.  The color, even this initial pass at it, really makes the details stand out and gives depth to the whole thing.




> I work fast for various reasons.
> One, because I may not have time later
> two, i can lose motivation sometimes, so finishing big pieces faster helps me to finish them at all.
> three, sometimes I just work fast.


I feel ya, man.  This is me as well.

----------


## Naima

> I managed to finish the line work and edits and move into the color yesterday.
> I go up and down with pieces, where I'm like.. this is cool. Then this is blah and mundane.
> I suspect it is fairly common. I'm in the blah mundane mode atm.
> But I know it will change as I get more color in there.
> 
> line work done...
> Attachment 113228
> 
> then the update with color started...
> ...


So beautifull... How long did you take to make it ? Is it already finished?

I am so slow lol , I took 9 hours only to make a small portion of map and not even finished...

----------


## MistyBeee

It's two days or so, and I'm still speachless. 'started to comment at least 10 times and I just can't imagine anything but "wooow". Even the typography is _perfect_.
Your maps are always my fav, but it's even better to follow your process  :Smile:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

So its time to start commenting on all these great maps popping up in the challenge.....

What can I say? I always love seeing your work. On a whole, your work always impresses me and this is no exception. The only thing that kills me is that you are able to get so much done in such a short time. What you've done with this so far would likely take me weeks if not months.  :Frown:   Then again, if I didn't procrastinate so much....

----------


## - JO -

We don't know what to say anymore... it's such a great job! And so fast. You're really on another planet! My only regret: the very damaged scroll... It gives a real atmosphere to the whole thing, which is very good, but in quick reading, my eyes have been trapped several times by folds or holes. (but well, I say that, because you have to say something... otherwise, the word "perfect" loses its value because it is used too often to describe your work)

----------


## J.Edward

> This is already stunning!!! Man, when you're onto something, that's very impressive - and I'm repeating myself fast!


Thanks Ilanthar  :Smile: 
It's always appreciated when you're doing a big project. It helps keep ya going. 



> J.Edward, you are starting to make me feel like a slacker.  But what you have so far, is beautiful.  I like the soft coloring of it, and the parchment feel.  This map is going to be one for the books.  I'm looking forward to seeing more!


Thanks Storm  :Smile:  
I'm putting a lot into it.
I need to check with Thomas and see about a few things I want to add.



> I find this comical, you have so much brilliant detail jam packed in this piece, and refer to the progress as "mundane", HA!  I don't know if I have enough words to express how much I admire your style, J.E.


Thanks Adfor  :Smile: 
I've always struggled with mood shifts where art's concerned.



> The amount of detail you get done so fast is amazing! I love your color choices so far!


Thanks Domino  :Smile:  
I'm getting a little better at the effect of detail with less lines.
I still have a long way to go.



> This is < expletive deleted > AWESOME, man.  The color, even this initial pass at it, really makes the details stand out and gives depth to the whole thing.
> I feel ya, man.  This is me as well.


I'm glad I did get more done early.
Commissions are about to pull me away.



> So beautifull... How long did you take to make it ? Is it already finished?
> 
> I am so slow lol , I took 9 hours only to make a small portion of map and not even finished...


It's been more time than I planned. Not sure on the hour count, but it's easily been a week solid, or close to it.
No, not done. Getting closer, but still a ways off.



> It's two days or so, and I'm still speachless. 'started to comment at least 10 times and I just can't imagine anything but "wooow". Even the typography is _perfect_.
> Your maps are always my fav, but it's even better to follow your process


Thank you Beee  :Smile:  
I am a fan of yours, as you know.
I always find it such a pleasure to see how each of as at the Guild does what we do.
We all work so differently, at least in some things.



> So its time to start commenting on all these great maps popping up in the challenge.....
> 
> What can I say? I always love seeing your work. On a whole, your work always impresses me and this is no exception. The only thing that kills me is that you are able to get so much done in such a short time. What you've done with this so far would likely take me weeks if not months.   Then again, if I didn't procrastinate so much....


Thanks GW  :Very Happy:  I procrastinate in other areas, like my taxes. 



> We don't know what to say anymore... it's such a great job! And so fast. You're really on another planet! My only regret: the very damaged scroll... It gives a real atmosphere to the whole thing, which is very good, but in quick reading, my eyes have been trapped several times by folds or holes. (but well, I say that, because you have to say something... otherwise, the word "perfect" loses its value because it is used too often to describe your work)


Thanks Joel  :Smile:  
The old worn nature was a thing I considered when I started.
I probably wouldn't have chosen this much, but Thomas wanted a Harlasea look, and I had been trying for more wear on Harlasea.

Here's a few progress shots.
I'll put my wip pic in a new post so it shows accurately in the scraper.
--->--->

----------


## J.Edward

And then here's the wip update.
It's getting closer. And good thing too.
I start into two big region maps today.
So time is gonna be a lot tighter now.
I'll post some close-ups over on twitter later.
https://twitter.com/jstevensonart

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

I love the strong shading ! It gives a nice impression of height and a lot of contrasts, with the colors well marked, I find that this map has character! and it's a good thing!

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Wow. Wowowowow. That's fast work!
I must say I really love this. The style of mountains are my favourite from you and one of my all-time favourites too. The whole thing has a Miyazaki-vibe to it! It's eye-candy in the best form of the word!
Edit - the shading is especially good!

----------


## ladiestorm

beautiful.  I like the volcanoes, and the color you added to the border... nice and subtle.  This piece is coming together really nicely!

----------


## RenflowerGrapx

=OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

jaw dropping work.

----------


## kacey

Looks great J.Edward, I can’t believe I only just noticed now that you’re border is matching with Thomas, and those mountains are amazing...so much character here.

----------


## Jaxilon

Gorgeous map. Like others J E, I look forward to your maps when they come out. 

Like you I go thru emotion as I'm working all the way from from, "this is turning out great" to "this is turning into junk". I guess it's true the movies you see with these famous artists tearing up their paintings or burning them. Not that we are famous but the artistic temperment seems to be pretty real.

Thanks for giving us a closer view of the process because I spent like two full days, one staying up to 3am and I feel like I'm slow as heck. I know I'm not the fastest and I'm always trying to find a way to do my painting faster but maybe it always will just require the time on the bench. I know some styles are faster than others but there are a few of you who seem to wip out a finished product in a couple days and it makes it seem like it didn't take that much. You saying it's about a week of effort, that seems right to me but I would have assumed much less because my own schedule doesn't give me week blocks of time unless I'm on vacation...yet.

----------


## J.Edward

> I love the strong shading ! It gives a nice impression of height and a lot of contrasts, with the colors well marked, I find that this map has character! and it's a good thing!


Thanks Joel  :Smile:  I'm hoping to get into this some more today.



> Wow. Wowowowow. That's fast work!
> I must say I really love this. The style of mountains are my favourite from you and one of my all-time favourites too. The whole thing has a Miyazaki-vibe to it! It's eye-candy in the best form of the word!
> Edit - the shading is especially good!


Tank you MMM  :Very Happy:  that is an awesome compliment.
I love Miyazaki and Ghibli  :Smile: 



> beautiful.  I like the volcanoes, and the color you added to the border... nice and subtle.  This piece is coming together really nicely!


Thanks Storm  :Smile: 
The border color was touchy. 
Various colors just didn't look right.



> =OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> jaw dropping work.


Hehe, thanks Ren  :Smile: 



> Looks great J.Edward, I can’t believe I only just noticed now that you’re border is matching with Thomas, and those mountains are amazing...so much character here.


Thanks Kacey  :Smile: 
Yeah, while Thomas and I were discussing the commissions, I said that we might as well have some similarities, since these would both be from his adventure world.
It adds more cohesion even though they will be done by different people.



> Gorgeous map. Like others J E, I look forward to your maps when they come out. 
> 
> Like you I go thru emotion as I'm working all the way from from, "this is turning out great" to "this is turning into junk". I guess it's true the movies you see with these famous artists tearing up their paintings or burning them. Not that we are famous but the artistic temperment seems to be pretty real.
> 
> Thanks for giving us a closer view of the process because I spent like two full days, one staying up to 3am and I feel like I'm slow as heck. I know I'm not the fastest and I'm always trying to find a way to do my painting faster but maybe it always will just require the time on the bench. I know some styles are faster than others but there are a few of you who seem to wip out a finished product in a couple days and it makes it seem like it didn't take that much. You saying it's about a week of effort, that seems right to me but I would have assumed much less because my own schedule doesn't give me week blocks of time unless I'm on vacation...yet.


Thanks Jax  :Smile: 
Yeah, the ups and downs can be annoying, but it is just part of it, for me at least.
I work fast on some things, but super slow on others.
Lots of stuff gets set on the back burner for long periods.

Like right now... I'm reviving a piece form 2014 and finally finishing it up.
I'm also doing a redo/revisit to a piece from when I was a kid.
It was going well, and then it slipped back on the backburner.
It happens.


I don't have any updates yet.
Maybe later today or sometime this weekend.
I'm working on a woodland scene right now.  :Wink:

----------


## Naima

This is awesome ... I love the mountains and shading , the details etc , can I ask how big is the canvas you worked upon and how long you took to complete?

----------


## J.Edward

> This is awesome ... I love the mountains and shading , the details etc , can I ask how big is the canvas you worked upon and how long you took to complete?


Thanks Stefano  :Very Happy: 
It's not quite done yet.

I decided early that it should be big enough for a decent print, since I knew Thomas would want a print.
I went around 16 x 20.5 inches at 400 dpi. 18 x 24 would have been a better choice, but my sketch is what set the aspect ratio.
I am not sure how long I have worked on it. I know more than a week, at least.

----------


## J.Edward

I suppose it's time for an update.
I had time to work on this today, so I got more done.
Added more creatures and labels.
I think this is pretty close to done, if not completely.
But I need to see if Thomas needs anything altered before I call it done.

### Latest WIP ###


edit - the names are in french because Thomas said they sound better in french.  :Wink:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

::drools::

----------


## Tenia

This is gorgeous! Did Thomas give you the labels ?

----------


## - JO -

Splendid work ! But I'm not sure about all of the french words... some seems a bit strange. Thomas has to confirm, I guess

----------


## ThomasR

I am amazed by the map you drew and ashamed of the advancement of your commission. Hopefully I'll have some time this week to work on it.

I really love the icons and beasts that roam on this land and, as I have said on Twitter, the gender swap on "La Spata" becoming "Le Spata" is a happy mistake as it matches the lore of the region : "Le Spata" (a Roman longsword) was the nickname of Kanoba during the war agains the Sorcerer King and "La Syrinx" (a Greek pipe) was his beloved Angusta's nickname during said war. Also, you can see Angusta (not the city) on the map  :Smile: 

About the corrections, besides name there's a minor icon displacement but I'll reach John privately to not pollute the thread.

John, the map is way above my expectations !  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

Might as well post it here.

These are the changes I'd need. Minor typos in some names, some slightly misplaced icons (but it's important to complicate player's life  :Smile: ) and a couple more labels. Also, if you feel inspired, you can name the north east mountain range as well as the south west one (or leave them blank) and you can also add any settlement or feature you want as a signature or joke (have fun). The map was designed to spark interest and ideas for my players and, even if I have my own ideas, the lore is for them to imagine and invent as we explore the land in game so, one or two or three more are always good adventure starters  :Smile: 

Here's the file.


And once again, many thanks for that jewel  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Splendid jewel, indeed. Le "fort des rousses", référence jurassienne  :Wink: ?

----------


## ThomasR

> Splendid jewel, indeed. Le "fort des rousses", référence jurassienne ?


Des gobelins y affinent des fromages selon une recette naine donc, oui  :Smile:  mais des champignons roux géants poussent dans le sol de ce causse.

Gobelins are aging Dwarf cheese here so, yes  :Smile:  but there are also giant ginger mushroom growing in the caves of hte limestone plateau.

----------


## - JO -

> Des gobelins y affinent des fromages selon une recette naine donc, oui  mais des champignons roux géants poussent dans le sol de ce causse.
> 
> Gobelins are aging Dwarf cheese here so, yes  but there are also giant ginger mushroom growing in the caves of hte limestone plateau.


Not nice for the Jura's people ! But the fort is absolutely magnificent !!!

----------


## Naima

> I suppose it's time for an update.
> I had time to work on this today, so I got more done.
> Added more creatures and labels.
> I think this is pretty close to done, if not completely.
> But I need to see if Thomas needs anything altered before I call it done.
> 
> ### Latest WIP ###
> 
> 
> edit - the names are in french because Thomas said they sound better in french.


Well you are the Kingmapper here , not much can be said apart that its another Masterpiece  :Very Happy:  ...

----------


## J.Edward

> ::drools::


 :Very Happy: 



> This is gorgeous! Did Thomas give you the labels ?


Thanks Tenia  :Smile:  That he did. 



> Splendid work ! But I'm not sure about all of the french words... some seems a bit strange. Thomas has to confirm, I guess


Yeah, I made some mistakes. But the rest is on Thomas. ;P



> I am amazed by the map you drew and ashamed of the advancement of your commission. Hopefully I'll have some time this week to work on it.
> 
> I really love the icons and beasts that roam on this land and, as I have said on Twitter, the gender swap on "La Spata" becoming "Le Spata" is a happy mistake as it matches the lore of the region : "Le Spata" (a Roman longsword) was the nickname of Kanoba during the war agains the Sorcerer King and "La Syrinx" (a Greek pipe) was his beloved Angusta's nickname during said war. Also, you can see Angusta (not the city) on the map (:
> 
> About the corrections, besides name there's a minor icon displacement but I'll reach John privately to not pollute the thread.
> 
> John, the map is way above my expectations !


Thanks Thomas  :Very Happy: 



> Might as well post it here.
> 
> These are the changes I'd need. Minor typos in some names, some slightly misplaced icons (but it's important to complicate player's life ) and a couple more labels. Also, if you feel inspired, you can name the north east mountain range as well as the south west one (or leave them blank) and you can also add any settlement or feature you want as a signature or joke (have fun). The map was designed to spark interest and ideas for my players and, even if I have my own ideas, the lore is for them to imagine and invent as we explore the land in game so, one or two or three more are always good adventure starters 
> Here's the file.
> Attachment 113886
> 
> And once again, many thanks for that jewel


Thanks for the notes. I've made the edits you mentioned.



> Splendid jewel, indeed. Le "fort des rousses", référence jurassienne ?





> Des gobelins y affinent des fromages selon une recette naine donc, oui (: mais des champignons roux géants poussent dans le sol de ce causse.
> 
> Gobelins are aging Dwarf cheese here so, yes  but there are also giant ginger mushroom growing in the caves of hte limestone plateau.





> Not nice for the Jura's people ! But the fort is absolutely magnificent !!!



I assume there is something in this above conversation that I'm missing. No worries.
Thanks guys.  :Smile: 



> Well you are the Kingmapper here , not much can be said apart that its another Masterpiece  ...


Thanks Stefano.  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

I think this is the final version.
I made all the edits that Thomas made note of.
I added a few mountain names that I think are correct.
I edited one of the dragons and a few other things.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ThomasR

Perfect ! Might I ask what you meant in English when you came up with "L'Ombre Massif" ? It sounds cool as it is mysterious but not very French.

BTW, the inside joke with Ilanthar and Joël is about "Le Fort des Rousses" named after a real location in the Jura, a part France located near the border of Switzerland and near Ilanthar home city Troyes. It really is an old citadel repurposed as a cheese aging facility (mostly if not exclusively conté cheese - it is delicious !).

PS : About Angusta ... clients have been acting like sharks in bloody water, the woodcraft takes longer than expected and my babygirl just got chicken pox ... I'll try and take a stab at it next week but I'm pretty sure it won't be finished in time but rest assured you'll see it done (with tie ins to some shared interests) soon enough.

----------


## J.Edward

> Perfect ! Might I ask what you meant in English when you came up with "L'Ombre Massif" ? It sounds cool as it is mysterious but not very French.
> 
> BTW, the inside joke with Ilanthar and Joël is about "Le Fort des Rousses" named after a real location in the Jura, a part France located near the border of Switzerland and near Ilanthar home city Troyes. It really is an old citadel repurposed as a cheese aging facility (mostly if not exclusively conté cheese - it is delicious !).
> 
> PS : About Angusta ... clients have been acting like sharks in bloody water, the woodcraft takes longer than expected and my babygirl just got chicken pox ... I'll try and take a stab at it next week but I'm pretty sure it won't be finished in time but rest assured you'll see it done (with tie ins to some shared interests) soon enough.


It was to be something like the large shadow or the massive shadow, indicating the tall over-shadowing ridges, but also to indicate shadow.. like a shadow of mystique.
If it doesn't work, just let me know a name you would like it changed to.

----------


## ThomasR

Actually that's perfect ! In French the idea would translate like "L'Ombre Massive" but there's a word play here as "massif" means "mountain chain" so, even if it's surprising to the ear, it works perfectly and the strangeness of the name is an adventure starter by itself so, let's keep it  :Wink:

----------


## Domino44

Absolutely breathtaking!

----------


## arsheesh

Wow.  Exquisitely detailed.  Love the the illustrations of native fauna.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## fol2dol

What an impressive map, as usual  :Wink: 
I like L'Ombre Massif, it is indeed a strange name in french but gives a unusual touch.

----------


## J.Edward

> Actually that's perfect ! In French the idea would translate like "L'Ombre Massive" but there's a word play here as "massif" means "mountain chain" so, even if it's surprising to the ear, it works perfectly and the strangeness of the name is an adventure starter by itself so, let's keep it


It's hard to imagine and understand how the words seem strange to you, as with english it's such an amalgam language already.
Almost anything can work in english.



> Absolutely breathtaking!


Thanks Domino  :Smile: 



> Wow.  Exquisitely detailed.  Love the the illustrations of native fauna.  
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thank you Arsheesh  :Smile: 



> What an impressive map, as usual 
> I like L'Ombre Massif, it is indeed a strange name in french but gives a unusual touch.


Thanks Robin  :Smile:  It would be interesting to be able to share the thoughts and understanding of others.

I'm glad everyone has enjoyed this one.
It was fun.  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

Wonderful map, J! I loved exploring all the beautiful landscape details and seeing the wee creatures everywhere  :Very Happy:  The mountains are fantastic and also inspired one or two little maps of my own and made me want to join in the fun this month  :Smile:  thanks for that!

----------


## J.Edward

> Wonderful map, J! I loved exploring all the beautiful landscape details and seeing the wee creatures everywhere  The mountains are fantastic and also inspired one or two little maps of my own and made me want to join in the fun this month  thanks for that!


Thanks Chashio  :Very Happy: 
I'm always happy to inspire, especially when it brings forth one of your wonderful terrains.  :Very Happy:

----------

